# Whats a good major to go with business?



## valley_girl1919 (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok I am going to see an CIS advisor tommorrow at the university i am attending in the fall. I have been told that it is a good idea to also major or minor in computers when majoring in business. If so then what type of computer program should i major in? Should it be computer science, computer technology, information technology? I just dont know. When I go to see this advisor tommorrow I am not sure what to tell him and i dont wanna waste his time. any info will help. What computer degree is good and goes with Business?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

valley_girl1919 said:


> Ok I am going to see an CIS advisor tommorrow at the university i am attending in the fall. I have been told that it is a good idea to also major or minor in computers when majoring in business. If so then what type of computer program should i major in? Should it be computer science, computer technology, information technology? I just dont know. When I go to see this advisor tommorrow I am not sure what to tell him and i dont wanna waste his time. any info will help. What computer degree is good and goes with Business?


Information technology is probably the closest, but I don't think you could go wrong with any of them, really. But I always found CS more intellectually satisfying, if you are into that sort of thing that is :lol


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

One possibility is to minor in a language. This would help you get a job in international business if you'd want it.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

We have an information systems major in our college of business, which im in. kind of the same as IT but IS is more using computer systems to run a business on top of stuff like programming and networking that IT guys do. So i dont really get how your major-system works..you'll have a BS in business and a BS in a computer major?

however that'd work, I think CS is the best. My brother was a CS major and always wishes he had more business classes to apply both concepts


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My sister minored in sociology. She found that it complemented her HR classes.


----------

